# CO2 tank running at 250 psi



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Using a cheap AI single stage regulator I recently revamped a system I have feeding CO2 to four tanks. After a couple months I noticed the pressure gauge was down to 500. I figured there was a leak, even though I soap tested every connection at start up. Rechecked, no leeks. Couple weeks later it's down to 300, and has been holding at 250 for about five days. 

There may still be a leak somewhere, or the extra tank (had three connected before) is a larger than expected draw.

What I'm really curious about though is the tanks ability to operate at such a low pressure. In the past I never had a noticeable end of tank dump but once I was below 500 I knew I only had a couple days left before it was at zero. 

Anyone ever see anything similar?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

How large of a CO2 cylinder are you using? 

It could be a leak, but if you are absolutely sure there is none, it could just be that your CO2 is being used up faster than you anticipate.

The CO2 cylinder itself can operate fine at low pressures. It is a question of whether the regulator can still work to hold back the pressure, rather than releasing it all at once.

I have a Victor HPT272 (dual stage) and have always just let the CO2 run down to 0 PSI with no issues.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

20 lb tank.

It's been below 100 psi for a few days now. Just amazed this regulator is still functioning at such low pressure.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

How large are the aquariums you are running and at what bubble rate?

For comparison, I had a 10 lb cylinder that was on an ADA Mini-S for 2 years (and it had a micro leak) and it is still not empty...

Even with 4 aquariums, a 20 pound cylinder should not run out that fast.


----------

